

Pass the Bucks - ccoop
http://www.guardian.co.uk/money/2010/dec/11/pass-the-bucks-10-dollars-boggan?CMP=twt_gu

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1995598>

